# New Poster



## AmericanGirl05

I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.

Looking for intelligent debate.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yup.


----------



## saveliberty

The Clean Debate Zone might help you.  Basically just upgrade your steel underwear and hold on otherwise.  Welcome


----------



## AmericanGirl05

saveliberty said:


> The Clean Debate Zone might help you.  Basically just upgrade your steel underwear and hold on otherwise.  Welcome


The board I was on was no holds barred.  It just devolved into stupid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.



Looking for intelligent debate...and yet you came here.

Welcome


----------



## AmericanGirl05

You should see where I was.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sez u joined here in 20 ought 12?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Apparently I had registered but never posted.  2012 was a tough year for me personally.


----------



## saveliberty

We have a place called The Coffee Shop.  A nice place to visit and get to know folks.  It is under the Lounge section.


----------



## Sallow

Heh.

Welcome. I sense a familiarity here.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

saveliberty said:


> We have a place called The Coffee Shop.  A nice place to visit and get to know folks.  It is under the Lounge section.



I'll try it, thanks!


----------



## saveliberty

I see you're in DC.  If you see Obama trip and tell him save says hi, he loves that.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

saveliberty said:


> I see you're in DC.  If you see Obama trip and tell him save says hi, he loves that.



Election year we were temporarily residing near the DNC.  We became prisoners in our home when he visited because the Secret Service blocked off the streets for several blocks and discouraged walking unless you were actually going to your home.  I am not a fan.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AmericanGirl05 said:


> You should see where I was.




Where was you?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Another forum.


----------



## norwegen

AmericanGirl05 said:


> You should see where I was.


I know the place.  I was there for a couple weeks.  They called me Karl and banned me.

It was easier than countering my messages.


----------



## ChrisL

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.



Lol!  Welcome!  It's a great forum IMO, but that stuff happens here too!    There are some intelligent debates as well too, depending on who you are debating with.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Welcome!


----------



## Mindful

Hi. Just got here. Yesterday.


----------



## Mindful

Need some help with navigation.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Mindful said:


> Hi. Just got here. Yesterday.



Welcome!


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Mindful said:


> Need some help with navigation.



Lots of threads.  It's a big board.


----------



## SixFoot

Sallow said:


> Heh.
> 
> Welcome. I sense a familiarity here.



Have you been seeing a familiar wave moving in here lately?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

SixFoot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Welcome. I sense a familiarity here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been seeing a familiar wave moving in here lately?
Click to expand...


One person from my old board.  Don't recognize anyone else.  Should I?


----------



## Pop23




----------



## SixFoot

AmericanGirl05 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Welcome. I sense a familiarity here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been seeing a familiar wave moving in here lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One person from my old board.  Don't recognize anyone else.  Should I?
Click to expand...


Well, I have no idea about you. lol


----------



## Mertex

Welcome.  I hope you enjoy posting here.  

 I see that some cannot contain themselves and have to make nasty comments in the Intro thread (ala CF).....take it to the Politica Forums....this is supposed to be a place where everyone can say something nice to the newbies, not vent their ignorant beliefs.


----------



## Pogo

AmericanGirl05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Clean Debate Zone might help you.  Basically just upgrade your steel underwear and hold on otherwise.  Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> The board I was on was no holds barred.  It just devolved into stupid.
Click to expand...


So you came _here_?  

Well you can always try.  I still do even if I get a lot of .

Welcome, have a good time.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Welcome, American Girl: if  you are partisan, you will love this  Board.


----------



## Mojo2

Welcome, American Girl.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Pogo said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Clean Debate Zone might help you.  Basically just upgrade your steel underwear and hold on otherwise.  Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> The board I was on was no holds barred.  It just devolved into stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you came _here_?
> 
> Well you can always try.  I still do even if I get a lot of .
> 
> Welcome, have a good time.
Click to expand...

 
You can't imagine how much better this is.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Moonglow said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
Click to expand...

You don't know where I've been.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You will find the screwlooses on all sides here, too.

Keep your humor and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know where I've been.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Moonglow said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know where I've been.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, I'm just a little old lady.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know where I've been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just a little old lady.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Moonglow said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know where I've been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just a little old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm 63, 5'2" and have 2 X chromosomes.  So, no.  I am a little old lady.


----------



## the professional

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm 63, 5'2" and have 2 X chromosomes.  So, no.  I am a little old lady.



You can't help but put out too much personal information.

Next you'll give out your address and phone number.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know where I've been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just a little old lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 63, 5'2" and have 2 X chromosomes.  So, no.  I am a little old lady.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## saveliberty

You showed two days in a row. Everything is going to be fine.


----------



## saveliberty

Silliness?  You have issues with silly?  I find that, oh what's the word?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

saveliberty said:


> Silliness?  You have issues with silly?  I find that, oh what's the word?


There's silly funny which is OK but we are talking silly inane.

A stalker from that board has showed up here.


----------



## saveliberty

Perhaps we can arrange a bad day for them?


----------



## saveliberty

the professional said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A stalker from that board has showed up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that instead of stayng anonymous (what you faulted the other forum for not maintaining)  the first thing you do is post all kinds of personal details to be judged by, rather than posting intelligent debate to be judged by. You must have given up on posting on the forum where people know what you said for the last 10 years, and the huge hypocricy of being against lawyers (especially ivy league) for high office.
Click to expand...


This is an intro thread moron.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silliness?  You have issues with silly?  I find that, oh what's the word?
> 
> 
> 
> There's silly funny which is OK but we are talking silly inane.
> 
> A stalker from that board has showed up here.
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

How about you enjoy our forum for its value and the positive impact you can make on it?  Each will be judged by what they say and do.  So far, you have one purpose and it is not positive in the least.  Everyone gets a fresh start on a new board.


----------



## the professional

saveliberty said:


> This is an intro thread moron.



Pardon my ignorance.  There was so much talk about the "old forum" that I took the liberty to set the record straight.

If this thread is supposed to be limited to introductary remarks, let me say..... HELLO. And I apologize if I overstepped.


----------



## saveliberty

Nice recovery pro!  Many of us are message board veterans.  No one is going to pull the wool over our eyes for long.  People deserve a chance, cats too as you can see.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

I have 6 cats, all of them rescues.


----------



## saveliberty

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I have 6 cats, all of them rescues.



I don't have any at this point.  There are between 1 and 7 strays that eat on my porch on any given day.  Most I can pet, one is super cautious.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.


----------



## saveliberty

Mrs. Liberty put up with two cats for the first twelve years of marriage, I owe her twelve back without kitties indoors.


----------



## Moonglow

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I have 6 cats, all of them rescues.



They rescued you.....


----------



## Moonglow

I have 16 dogs....on 43 acres of rocks and ticks,,,


----------



## saveliberty

Moonglow said:


> I have 16 dogs....on 43 acres of rocks and ticks,,,



Yep rocks, the easiest crop to grow.


----------



## Moonglow

If it were'nt for the rocks, what dirt they is would wash away....


----------



## Coyote

*Hello folks...it looks like we have a number of new members who immigrated from another board.  Welcome to USMB *

*I do need to remind you of a few things though...Intro Threads are just that - Intro's.  No flaming, no politics, just conversation.  *

*Also, we are pretty strict about not bringing in outside drama.  Drama from other boards stays at other boards.  Everyone gets a fair chance at a new start here.*

*So kick back, beer and wine is in the fridge, someone hogged the bourban and lemonaid, but there's some pizza left, and the chocolate and cheese puffs are all mine.*


----------



## saveliberty

On the upside, we have to new posters!  Have fun you two.  Maybe in different threads?


----------



## ChrisL

AmericanGirl05 said:


> We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.



An 18-year-old cat?!!!


----------



## AmericanGirl05

ChrisL said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old cat?!!!
Click to expand...


Yes.  He's had to have all his teeth removed due to periodontal disease and he is in mid-stage kidney disease, but he is still here.  He's very loving and still very intuitive.  We found him as a feral kitten hiding in some bushes.  He comforted me on 9/11 when I collapsed on the bed after that horrible walk home through downtown DC and when I had a serious illness three years ago.


----------



## ChrisL

AmericanGirl05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old cat?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He's had to have all his teeth removed due to periodontal disease and he is in mid-stage kidney disease, but he is still here.  He's very loving and still very intuitive.  We found him as a feral kitten hiding in some bushes.  He comforted me on 9/11 when I collapsed on the bed after that horrible walk home through downtown DC and when I had a serious illness three years ago.
Click to expand...


Wow!  That is one old cat!  I wonder how old that is in cat years?


----------



## AmericanGirl05

ChrisL said:


> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old cat?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He's had to have all his teeth removed due to periodontal disease and he is in mid-stage kidney disease, but he is still here.  He's very loving and still very intuitive.  We found him as a feral kitten hiding in some bushes.  He comforted me on 9/11 when I collapsed on the bed after that horrible walk home through downtown DC and when I had a serious illness three years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is one old cat!  I wonder how old that is in cat years?
Click to expand...


Vet said in his 80s.  We had a previous cat live to her 17th birthday and three others died around age 16.

He is the champ.


----------



## ChrisL

AmericanGirl05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanGirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an 18 year old and just picked up a stray kitten from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old cat?!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  He's had to have all his teeth removed due to periodontal disease and he is in mid-stage kidney disease, but he is still here.  He's very loving and still very intuitive.  We found him as a feral kitten hiding in some bushes.  He comforted me on 9/11 when I collapsed on the bed after that horrible walk home through downtown DC and when I had a serious illness three years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is one old cat!  I wonder how old that is in cat years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vet said in his 80s.  We had a previous cat live to her 17th birthday and three others died around age 16.
> 
> He is the champ.
Click to expand...


That is amazing.  You must take very good care of them.


----------



## Ropey

saveliberty said:


> On the upside, we have to new posters!  Have fun you two.  Maybe in different threads?



Oh, there's a lot more than two new posters from a board migration.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Wolfsister77 said:


> I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.



Vet thinks my cat has a shot at 20.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vet thinks my cat has a shot at 20.
Click to expand...


Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## Pogo

Friends of mine had a cat named Samba for as long as I could remember.  She lived to be at least 23, maybe 24.


----------



## shart_attack

Hello AmericanGirl05.

Hope you have fun here.

You will _definitely_ have fun here if you join the army of sharts.

Now pass the Tang™ mix, please.


----------



## Ropey

I forgot to welcome you to the forums AmericanGirl. Please excuse me, and welcome.


----------



## saveliberty

I heard that cat years are as follows:

First year = 9 human years
2nd= 8
3rd= 7
4th= 6
5th= 5
all additional years are 4

So a 17 year old cat would be the equivalent of 83.

Mine were indoor and made it to 17 at least.  14 seems to be about normal.


----------



## ChrisL

Wolfsister77 said:


> I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.



All the cats I ever had were indoor/outdoor cats.  The oldest one lived to be around 13.  My mom was a huge cat lover (so am I, but not like her), and we ALWAYS had cats for as long as I can remember.  Lol!


----------



## Wolfsister77

ChrisL said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the cats I ever had were indoor/outdoor cats.  The oldest one lived to be around 13.  My mom was a huge cat lover (so am I, but not like her), and we ALWAYS had cats for as long as I can remember.  Lol!
Click to expand...


I can't decide if I like cats or dogs better despite being a huge fan of wolves. I currently have 3 cats and 2 dogs and love them all so I always just say both if anyone asks.


----------



## ChrisL

Wolfsister77 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone that had a cat live to 20 and a couple to 16 or so. I currently have a 13 year old going strong. Cats can be very long lived if they are indoor cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the cats I ever had were indoor/outdoor cats.  The oldest one lived to be around 13.  My mom was a huge cat lover (so am I, but not like her), and we ALWAYS had cats for as long as I can remember.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like cats or dogs better despite being a huge fan of wolves. I currently have 3 cats and 2 dogs and love them all so I always just say both if anyone asks.
Click to expand...


I like both too.  They're both cute and sweet in their own way.  

I knew a lady once who had a hybrid wolf/dog.  It was HUGE and so cool looking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AmericanGirl05 said:


> You should see where I was.


 where was it? and welcome aboard.


----------



## vistech

You have a opportunity to learn many things from this plat forum


----------



## Noomi

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.



What makes you think you will find that here?


----------



## sealybobo

AmericanGirl05 said:


> Apparently I had registered but never posted.  2012 was a tough year for me personally.


Why was it a tough year and how are things turning around now?  Or did they turn around in Obama's last years in office?  Was 2013-Present tough for you?  Did Trump make America great for you again?  How?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AmericanGirl05 said:


> I'm a refugee from another board where criticism of Obama devolves to "it was Bush's fault" or personal invective.
> 
> Looking for intelligent debate.



The Obama apologists who always have their head up his ass,always ignore blatant pesky facts that Obama expanded what Bush got started.

ever see this excellent informative video the Obama worshippers close their eyes and cover their ears on since it is documented facts he indeed expanded the policys of Bush and was no different than him?


It is a video every american should see and should be required viewing in american history because the title of it is misleading.

Dont think it is just a slam on Obama.It needs a different title because it exposes how BOTH parties are corrupt,that they are one in the same as well as how corrupt our government really is. Like i said,it is not just about Obama.couldnt be any further from the truth. It talks about Bush and how he was corrupt as well and then tells the truth how Obama lied to the american people saying he would reverse Bushs policys but he expanded them. The Obama worshippers cant stand toe to toe in a debate.they cowardly refuse to look at this video.


----------

